# Bonefish in Grenada



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

There’s only one way to find out. You have to go fishing.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Hank said:


> There’s only one way to find out. You have to go fishing.


I was just going to say the same thing....


----------



## jgibbs (Mar 3, 2011)

zlenart said:


> I'm currently living in Grenada with my wife through the end of April. After a good amount of exploring I've found a flat that I can wade and I know of two people who have caught bonefish around this area.
> 
> All I have with me are some random redfish flies that I had and all of the tarpon/snook flies that I had (large black and purple). It was such a crazy time right before I came here that I didn't have time to get more flies before getting here. A couple of the redfish flies are a little smaller crustacean flies, but all tan and green. Will they work for Bonefish or am I wasting my time and should fish for tarpon until I can get someone to bring/ship me bonefish flies?


----------



## jgibbs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tan and green--crustacean-looking? No reason they shouldn't work. For giggles last season I threw an old timey cockroach tarpon fly at stripers up in Maine. They climbed all over it!--


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah I was fishing and catching mostly snapper and skipjacks. One of my visiting friends snapped my 8wt TFO, so I have some time to plan before I get it back haha. Just really don't know anything about bonefish

I did have one much larger hit when I wasn't paying attention and lost the fish. For now I'm going to have to pick up a spinning rod somewhere and use that.


----------

